# Which motherboard for Intel i7-4790k?



## sapped1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey guys,

So I'm going to get an Intel i7-4790k CPU for my new build but am wondering what should I get for the motherboard? I'm all new to this and don't know the first thing about mobo. I've looked at the best of the month article and it still seem confusing:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-intel-amd-moth...

I have no idea which to choose but only know it's a Z97 for my CPU. So I'm hoping to ask you guys for help to get some suggestions.


Here's some addtional information which may (or may not) prove helpful:

1. I'm planning on overclocking but not for 1-2 years at least. Due to financial reasons I'll not be able to buy a new rig for the next 6 years.

2. I'll only choose a single Radeon R9 290 for my GPU, so I'll not run CrossFire and don't need slot for a second card.

3. I mainly play extremely CPU intensive games like Total War, Arma, Mount & Blade etc. some of which are not even optimized for multi core CPUs.

So what do you guys think I should get for the mobo? I'm really new to all this, was also curious whether a better mobo will give better performance ingame (hope it don't sound too silly )

Also I'll be buying from this store since I can get a pretty good deal there, and it's also close to where I live.
What would you guys pick from that list considering the price? (Ignore the Outofstock notice)

https://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/Products_list.phtml?id=10&bid=9&id2=376

Anyway thanks guys, appreciate any help you guys can give!


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2014)

My suggestion for bang for the buck is the ASRock Z97 Extreme 4 or Extreme 6. That will be fine for overclocking and your uses. 

Motherboards do not give better performance in game for all intents and purposes.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 9, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> My suggestion for bang for the buck is the ASRock Z97 Extreme 4 or Extreme 6. That will be fine for overclocking and your uses.


Was just going to post exactly this.


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 10, 2014)

I would recommend the Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97. It is slightly cheaper than the Asrock Extreme 6 (at my location) and to date my own one has been good.

The immediate positives for this motherboard would be that it probably has one of the better or the best onboard sound card for it's price range, very little pointless display connections at the rear ports and from reviews I've seen that the motherboard is known for overclocking well.
Only negatives I could think of is that motherboard is slightly smaller than the normal ATX size, colour scheme may not appeal to all and the motherboard does not have any of the newly promoted new technologies for Sata Express and M.2 SSD slots.

I wasn't particular interested in the new technologies as there are currently no Sata Express devices for consumers yet and I prefer to stick with 2.5" SSDs rather than change to a ulrabook SSD for my main boot option/ operating system.

Currently the better onboard sound has been good for high quality audio such as a playing music in the .flac format with my gaming heatset and as for games I have yet to see my motherboard causing a bottleneck in relation to gaming.
For gaming though the KillerLAN ethernet port (which is on this motherboard) is suppose to be better for multiplayer gaming, but I couldn't say it would be better than another type of ethernet port.

Any other aspect of gaming would be more reliant on the Graphics Card, CPU and RAM rather than the motherboard itself, but the onboard sound and connectivity to internet can contribute depending on which games you play.


----------



## sapped1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey guys, sorry for the lack of reply lately, been kinda busy this week.

Anyway I did some research from multiple sites with multiple reviews, and fully agree those are excellent boards coming from all sources.
So I have it set squarely to either the ASRock Z97 Extreme 6 or Extreme 4.

The problem now is deciding between the two, and this is the part I'm really having trouble with.
I've read on the features that each board have and lacks, however I don't seem to know what exactly they do.

Here are the features for each board:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97 Extreme6/index.us.asp
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97 Extreme4/index.us.asp

And here's a simplified comparison chart:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/compare.asp?SelectedModel=Z97+Extreme6&SelectedModel=Z97+Extreme4

Would it be alright if you can explain to me exactly what features that the Extreme6 board has over the other one?
Since I don't even know what they are used for, and I want to decide whether it's worth it to spend more on the Extreme6 board.

Again really appreciate your comments.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Dec 14, 2014)

My suggestion may be a bit odd but I was in your situation recently and was looking around at Z97 boards
but I ended up getting the ASUS Z87-WS. This is a workstation class board with all there bells and whistles you
could think of and it has no issue with Devil's Canyon cpus. A snazzy feature is the ability to upgrade the bios without
a CPU or RAM which I immediately took advantage of to ensure support for my 4790K. My biggest reason for getting the board though was the price. I paid an eBay seller $120 brand new, usual retail is north of $300. All that said Z97 may afford greater longevity in future CPU support.


----------



## madnoh (Dec 14, 2014)

i learn from here


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 14, 2014)

I would say this board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...8408&cm_re=biostar_z97-_-13-138-408-_-Product

They use high-quality components and the BIOS is decent.
Also if it bites the dust/is DOA..The RMA is better than AsRock.


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 14, 2014)

sapped1 said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the lack of reply lately, been kinda busy this week.
> 
> Anyway I did some research from multiple sites with multiple reviews, and fully agree those are excellent boards coming from all sources.
> So I have it set squarely to either the ASRock Z97 Extreme 6 or Extreme 4.
> ...



It might allow "full voltage" for RAM..
It might not..I know for sure the Extreme4 didn't have good voltage tables.
1.8v max on RAM 
I spent all of 20 mins with an Extreme4.That was enough to let me know I did not like it.


----------



## sapped1 (Dec 15, 2014)

@Vincy Boy
holy!!! That mobo is really expensive here in australia, and not many shops sell it, what are all the features that makes it worth it? I'm building my PC mainly for gaming.

@Schmuckley
sorry they don't have that mobo in the shop, I'm wondering what does voltage table do for CPU? Does it allow better OC?
If so does it mean the Extreme6 is better for more performance for gaming?


----------



## Nabarun (Dec 15, 2014)

sapped1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I'm going to get an Intel i7-4790k CPU for my new build but am wondering what should I get for the motherboard? I'm all new to this and don't know the first thing about mobo. I've looked at the best of the month article and it still seem confusing:
> 
> ...


I would suggest get a GTX 970 instead of the 290.
And for the motherboard, get the Asus Maximus 7 Ranger. It has everything you can possibly need, and some very nice features like usb bios flashback, memOK etc which will make your life a lot easier when you run into problems while overclocking.
Lastly, don't forget to get a good PSU, like at least a 80+ Bronze from Seasonic, Corsair etc.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Dec 15, 2014)

sapped1 said:


> @Vincy Boy
> holy!!! That mobo is really expensive here in australia, and not many shops sell it, what are all the features that makes it worth it? I'm building my PC mainly for gaming.
> 
> @Schmuckley
> ...




http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z87WS/specifications/
http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/asus-z87-ws-motherboard-review/

Check the above links for more thorough information. In my own experience this is one of the most stable boards (if not the most) I have ever owned.


----------



## Potatoking (Dec 15, 2014)

I am really happy with sabertooth mark 2. Has 5 years of warranty, great fan control for 8 fans and really stable. Only thing missing is sata express/ m.2


----------



## 荷兰大母猪 (Dec 15, 2014)

I think itx for you is better.


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 15, 2014)

sapped1 said:


> @Vincy Boy
> holy!!! That mobo is really expensive here in australia, and not many shops sell it, what are all the features that makes it worth it? I'm building my PC mainly for gaming.
> 
> @Schmuckley
> ...



Well;The Extreme6 is most likely better than Extreme4,anyway.
The only AsRock I would get is the Z97 OverClock Formula.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MB-Biost...3-Intel-EuP-Motherboa-HIFIZ97Z7-/390987648921

nevermind about the link to that mobo @ an Italian shop..never buy anything from Italy..slowest shipping in the world..literally.

Gah!! After some searching..Extreme6 DRAM voltage is capped @ 1.8 too 

It should be fine for gaming..but not for RAM overclocking very much with tightened timings.


----------



## eskwy911 (Dec 15, 2014)

usa pricing          http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...3132125&cm_re=hero_vii-_-13-132-125-_-Product
canada pricing    http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132125&cm_re=hero_vii-_-13-132-125-_-Product


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 16, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> Well;The Extreme6 is most likely better than Extreme4,anyway.
> The only AsRock I would get is the Z97 OverClock Formula.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MB-Biost...3-Intel-EuP-Motherboa-HIFIZ97Z7-/390987648921
> ...


you don't run 1.8V though modern DDR3 unless you are pushing a massive overclock
Jesus get clue


----------



## sapped1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ahh thank you so much for the comments guys, I really appreciate this! 
It looks like I will not be needing any of the extra features that Extreme6 has.

Although this poped up just then, what do you think about the MSI Z97 Gaming 5? Since it is within the budget range of both boards.

And also it's in Tom's top of the month approved list:
Best Motherboards 2014 - Intel and AMD Gaming Motherboards

Here's the review:
Best Z97 Motherboard Between $120 And $160

It also seems to be more popular on PCPartPicker than the Extreme4 & Extreme6:
Choose A Motherboard - PCPartPicker Australia

Again thank you so much for this! You've been really helpful.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 16, 2014)

6 of one half dozen of the other on boards man... pick one that has the features you need, color scheme you want, and fits in your budget. 99% of boards you choose like this will be fine for 99% of people. Don't make it harder than it needs to be.


----------



## Twil44 (Dec 16, 2014)

Unless you are going to do LN2 overclocking, pretty much any Z97 motherboard can handle high air 24/7 OC and your limitation will be the cooler. We have CPU integrated voltage regulator to thank for that and strict Intel motherboard voltage guidelines.  All motherboards will also perform relatively the same game wise with minimal differences. I suggest just focusing on getting one that has the features you need.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 16, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> 6 of one half dozen of the other on boards man... pick one that has the features you need, color scheme you want, and fits in your budget. 99% of boards you choose like this will be fine for 99% of people. Don't make it harder than it needs to be.


 
This. When I was a new, I would research and pick 3 motherboards that fit my needs. Then I look for a couple legit reviews from trusted sources on these 3 boards, and chose the board with the most positive professional reviews. That makes more sense than a ton of strangers just telling u to get whatever board they are currently using.

Edit: I will say that out of the 150-160 motherboards I've owned over the last 10 years that Gigabyte and Asus have been the most reliable/durable. Though I'd add DFI and Abit to that list if they were still around. MSI has been the least reliable. Biostar, Foxconn (are they still around?) and Asrock have been inconsistent.  But that's just my experience.


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 17, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> you don't run 1.8V though modern DDR3 unless you are pushing a massive overclock
> Jesus get clue


I run 1.99v through my modern ddr3 any time I want to get a better score and tighten CAS up a notch.
1.8v will not achieve the desired results for me.
OCF will do it,
M7G will do it
Biostar z87/97  HiFi will do it
I'm sure Sabertoof/z97 Asus PRO does too.
Oh..and the Giga OC Force.

I kinda like being able to run 9-12-12-28 @ 2666Mhz sometimes 
tbh I really don't like boards being gimped just for "why not"


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 18, 2014)

Interesting considering most ICs stop scaling around 1.8v or so on ambient cooling. I'm surprised they aren't dead honestly.

I'm also shocked you are struggling to get good memory results out of the ocf as it's one of the best (so says those better than I at hwbot forums as well as my results with it).


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 18, 2014)

there rated to take 1.9v but reality is you never really need that much voltage nor does it usually do you any good in fact while it may not kill the sticks it could make them unstable
either way the comments about ram voltage are in no way relevant to the op and smuckly needs to hush


----------

